# Blackburn club night ride Thursday 14 November - who were you?



## Globalti (15 Nov 2013)

I caught up with 8 riders heading north out of Blackburn towards Ribchester last night at 6.20, they were moving fast and well lit up. I'd be interested in joining them if it's a regular club ride... anybody know who it may have been? I've emailed Blackburn CTC.


----------



## TissoT (15 Nov 2013)

Did they all have the same colour tops on ? 
What colour where there kit ?


----------



## Globalti (16 Nov 2013)

All different kit, no club jersey.


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2013)

You should have asked them, hope you did your bit on the front Chrisz may get this bit.


----------



## Globalti (17 Nov 2013)

I was in my car following them and hoping they'd stop at the lights.

A cycling buddy of mine reckons it was the Bus Stop Bikers who seem to be a Skyride group. They meet at Roe Lee, just down the road.


----------



## Busstopbikers (3 Dec 2013)

Globalti said:


> I caught up with 8 riders heading north out of Blackburn towards Ribchester last night at 6.20, they were moving fast and well lit up. I'd be interested in joining them if it's a regular club ride... anybody know who it may have been? I've emailed Blackburn CTC.



Hi, I've only just caught site of this message. My names Kev and I founded the group called Bus stop Bikers that you saw the other week. if you would like any further details you can email me at 
kev@busstopbikers.co.uk
or our website is at
www.busstopbikers.co.uk

Regards

Kev


----------

